# [Biete] 8 BluRay's für 45,90€ inkl.



## Cryptic-Ravage (14. Oktober 2011)

*[Biete] Mehrere neuwertige BluRays - Einzelverkauf!*

Folgende Filme kann ich euch als Paket anbieten:

- Terry Pratchett's: Going Postal (inkl. Pappschuber) --> verkauft beim Amazon Marktplatz
- Wolfman (limited black Extended Steelbook) --> verkauft bei Luxx
- Hitch der Datedoktor --> verkauft bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen
- All the boys love Mandy Lane (18er, nur gegen Altersnachweis!)
- Vidocq (2-Disc Special Edition) --> verkauft bei Luxx
- My big fat greek summer (Special Edition) --> für Charity-Tombola gespendet
- Sky Fighters --> für Charity-Tombola gespendet
- In 80 Tagen um die Welt (lief bei mir aufm Player aber ruckelnd, keine  Ahnung obs am Player lag oder an der Disc - wäre daher gratis im Paket  mit drin) --> verkauft bei Area

Ab sofort Einzelverkauf, Preisvorschläge kommen von euch!


Läuft auch bei Gamestar, Luxx und Ebay-Kleinanzeigen.

Privatverkauf.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (15. Oktober 2011)

**push**

*PS:* Allein "Going Postal" + "Wolfman Extended Steelbook" kosten zusammen aktuell noch 39€ bei Amazon. Wenn ihr also ein, zwei Filme nicht braucht verkauft sie einfach weiter.
Ich brauche nur Platz im Regal.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (16. Oktober 2011)

(Aktueller Amazon-Preis für die oben genannten Blu's: 113,84€ inkl. - Stand 16.10.2011 -
Billigster Preis Amazon Marketplace gebraucht für alle: 96,04€ inkl. - Stand 16.10.2011)


Rechnet selbst nach!​


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Für Blurays zwar ein gutes Angebot, aber keiner der Filme würde mich jetzt interessieren


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (16. Oktober 2011)

Ok. 

Und was willst du mir damit sagen? 
*grins*

Ne, irgendwer freut sich darüber und ist froh über 60-70% des Normalpreises zu sparen. 
Oder jemand nimmt sich einfach die raus die er selbst haben will und verkauft die anderen weiter,
kann ja jeder halten wie er will. 
Billiger bekommt man die Teile jedenfalls nirgendwo.


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich will dir damit sagen, dass es nicht ganz einfach wird, sowas zu verkaufen
ich überlegs mir mal...
Was ist denn All the boys... ?
Ist das Horror oder porno oder warum ist der ab 18???


----------



## chbdiablo (17. Oktober 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (17. Oktober 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Let me google that for you


 
So isses, thx.


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Oktober 2011)

Wie kann man bei let me google den link so umbennen wie man will???
also zb. von pc.games.de zu Hier Klicken oder so
hab das noch nie hinbekomen


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (27. Oktober 2011)

Ab sofort Einzelverkauf, zwei Filme sind auch schon direkt weg!


----------



## X3niC (30. November 2011)

Ist Mandy noch da?Und wenn ja wieviel?


----------



## firewalker2k (30. November 2011)

Ja, wieviel? ^^


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (30. November 2011)

Oha, hatte den Thread hier ja ganz vergessen.
Erstmal oben aktualisiert.

Mandy ist noch zu haben, ja. Hatte ich auch nur hier eingestellt. 
Preis: 9,45€ inkl. 

Wer zuerst kommt bekommt's.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (4. Dezember 2011)

Going Postal ist nun ebenfalls verkauft.
Für Mandy mache ich nochmal einen eigenen Thread auf, da die Überschrift hier ja längst überholt ist.


----------

